# Saltwater Spinner recommendation?



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

My old Penn SS' have seen better days, so I'm looking for a reel for the next 30 years.
I really cant justify a Stella or comparable but want a reliable, light weight reel for 15- 20 # mono. 
I also need a slightly heavier, near shore reel; 17-30# mono.
If anyone has experience and more than one or two days on the water, I would appreciate recommendations.
As for my use: I walk and cast long, normally using an 8'+ rod with braid and light lures. 
Near shore is casting off the bow, normally for Mahi or a top water ling. Weight is not a concern but reliability is more so.
Thx for any help. the web sites all seem to be more advertisement than review.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

The Penn Battle is a nice reel that won't break the bank. They hold up very well if you take care of them.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Alanhawk.com is a good site. No adverts or affiliation. 


Steve


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm buying Penn 650 and 750ss on Ebay in new condition for around 80 bucks.Only have 1 each,but will try to get 3 each over time.Probably will even get some smaller SS bait reels.I've used Penns most of my life in salt,and am getting restocked before they're all gone.Heck,I have a couple that's 40 years old that still work fine,but look rougher than a wood-haulers arse.These I'm getting now should last me the rest of my live,and I'm going to live to be 125.


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

*spinner*

I have used Penn for 30+ years and only recently noticed how much lighter reels have become; my old SS's will not balance on new composite rods. 
Friends have shown me Diawa and Shimano reels that have held up as well as my Penn's but are lighter, as strong and reliable. 
I read that new designs with larger diameter spools cast much farther and can reduce the spectra line problems with old designs. ?????
So where do I put my money? Are there any design or technical reasons to choose any particular reel; or more importantly, any I should stay away from? 
I posted this on the reel forum considering the expertise I have seen expressed here.
Thx again


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

If you want light weight then get the Stradic CI4+ $200, or the Sustain $280(even better) For the bigger one id go with something cheaper like the Sahara or Symetre or a battle.

I don't like the battle for throwing arti's they are heavy! and have a lot of rotating mass!!!


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

*Spinner*

So, I have decided to pick up a used Stella or Twin Power. I have found several in decent condition for under $175, so my only question now is with size. 
Of the Shimano, Stella and Twin Power family; are the 2000 and 2500 series too small for red's, spanish or the occasional small, jettie snapper? how about the 3000?
Any advise is appreciated
Jim


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Penn Spinfisher V is nice


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

*DAIWA WHISKER SS TOURNAMENT 1600.*

After i sold my SHIMANO STRADIC 4000,because i was not happy how work after one season in salt water i start to fish just with SS TOURNAMENT 1300,most of the time .I have SS 700 ,1300,1600,2600.
This reels are very strong ,like a tractor and with minimum maintenance you can use and after 20 years.The spool of this reel is long casting aluminium spool ,the body is whisker graphite ,the gear are from naval bronze and stainless steel ,very fine drag and SIC(silicon carbide) line roller guides.The bail warranty for live.

I was fishing for over 10 years with this reels without problem,catching the same fish like with SHIMANO STELLA and SS TOURNAMENT price is about $100,but half in e-bay ,used reel in very good condition

*I am fishing from the bank just with artificial using braid+fluorocarbon leader and long spinning rod(over 10')*


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Stella 2500 will take care of all the inshore and light offshore fishing for you. I'm using one myself.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Daiwa SS Tournament*

X2 on the Daiwa. Used Shimanos most of my life. Used the mid-price ones. I have a pile that need fixing. Bought my son the Daiwa and he loves it. I still use Shimano baitcasters but may move to Daiwa for spinning reels!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Lexy1 said:


> Stella 2500 will take care of all the inshore and light offshore fishing for you. I'm using one myself.


:texasflag

How much cost one STELLA 2500 ($$800 !!!) ,and how much cost the DAIWA SS TOURNAMENT 1600??.($100 !!!).

And with SS 1600 you can catch the same fish like with STELLA 2500 for sure.

I was catching a lot of big fish at ROLLOVER PASS with SS 1300 with is not so stronger like SS 1600.

Of course the STELLA 2500 is better reel comparative with SS 1600,but is very expensive,and with SS 1600 you can catch the same fish like with STELLA 2500.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I would pick up a Sustain or a Stradic. I havnt had issues with my reels and use them often


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to say nothing in the world will hold up like your old USA made Spinfisher series. If made today they would be north of $4-500.

The good new is that fine reels like the Penn Conquer, Stradic FJ or Spheros SW are actually lighter and more fun to fish. They simply will not hold up as long. That is the price you pay for "fishability" and "castability" in a modern braid friendly reel which is not the same at all as "durability".

All in all between Daiwa, Shimano and Penn they are all a bunch of fine reels when dollar for dollar is compared. Take care of them the best you can, but be ready for a new one in a few years unless you are spending for a Super Spinner from $5-800.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Penn Spinfisher V is sealed. Both the drag and and gears. That is a feature that is usually found on the more expensive reels. It also comes in bail-less and live-liner versions.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Smallfrye said:


> So, I have decided to pick up a used Stella or Twin Power. I have found several in decent condition for under $175, so my only question now is with size.
> Of the Shimano, Stella and Twin Power family; are the 2000 and 2500 series too small for red's, spanish or the occasional small, jettie snapper? how about the 3000?
> Any advise is appreciated
> Jim


Make sure the used Stella is not the Japanese version as it might be harder to get compatible parts in the US.


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

*PENN TO Stella*

So my " new to me" stella 3000 arrived today and if this has the drag I expect; WOW, what I have been missing. Not to say my old Penn's didn't do the job, just that they are twice the size and weight, so will be moved to boat duty. I'm done carrying those rocks on the bay.
BTW: I'm still looking for a used Diawa 1600 or 2600 if anyone has one to sell.

Question: Is there anything I can do to increase the drag/ performance of these 550ss reels to handle mid range boat fishing? I would like a kingfish or Mahi spinner on board, so these would need to manage 30-40# braid. 
Any suggestions?


----------

